# Jerky recipes?



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

I was told that you can make Jerky in the oven from ground deer and also cut deer from roast and steaks. Does anyone know the process, my kids are on me about it? HELP ! BE SAFE EVERYONE DURING GUN SEASON !


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

go to gander mtn and get a seasoning packet. i have the gun and racks if you need to borrow them. pretty easy process.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Tom , you rock ! Where you going Monday? we are having a wild dog problem at the farm. I'm going out tomorrow to try and give dirt naps to the problem !


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

You can make it in the oven, although it will use a lot of gas. Remember you have to crack your oven door to allow the moisture to escape. I have a nine tray Excalibur dehydrator. It so much easier to make it in a dehydrator. The key to making good jerky is to have all the slices sliced evenly. This will allow all your jerky to dry about the same time. If you do not have access to a slicer, just ask your local butcher to slice it the thinnest that they can. If I'm not making deer jerky, I watch out for when Giant Eagle has a buy one, get one free bottom round beef roast. Just pick the leanest that you can get. That will go with you burger as well. Try making some dried fruit. The kids will love it. If you have any questions, PM me, I'd be glad to help.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

LEM's Hot is hot I can tell u that.... I have a batch in now half is done half isn't I tried some and wow it has some spice to it.. Usually I mix my own thought I would try something new. Jerky shooters in the dehydrator cut roast in the oven is how I do it..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ramfan said:


> Tom , you rock ! Where you going Monday? we are having a wild dog problem at the farm. I'm going out tomorrow to try and give dirt naps to the problem !


i will call you later


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i am making some that way right now.. i do mine at 200 deg for about 2 hours.. i dont put it on a sheet ..put on a rack i just use my wifes cooling rack .. i flip it after 1 hour make sure you leave the door open a bit .. hope this helps you if you need more info just send me a p m


----------

